# LOST THROWBAG



## sdillard11 (May 4, 2013)

Lost my throw bag on OBJ below the waterfall. Case of beer for whoever finds it. It has a carabiner with yellow electrical tape.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

so is it in the creek or did you leave it on a rock or something?


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

this should be good


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

subscribed.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> this should be good


the show is about to begin


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 19, 2008)

How about a case of beer to the kids of the person who drowns after getting entrapped in your throwbag? 

If it's in the bag and on shore I'm sorry to bust your balls. If not, you shouldn't be typing here, you should be out finding it.


----------



## sdillard11 (May 4, 2013)

*Busted Balls*

You can bust my balls, I did lose my shit. After using the rope to pull the nasty log out of the entrance of the last slide, thus making the run safer for all those kiddos out there. I went up for another run and swam out of the water fall and haven't seen my bag since. I imagine it is still in the bag. 
Your welcome.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

sdillard11 said:


> You can bust my balls, I did lose my shit. After using the rope to pull the nasty log out of the entrance of the last slide, thus making the run safer for all those kiddos out there. I went up for another run and swam out of the water fall and haven't seen my bag since. I imagine it is still in the bag.
> Your welcome.


so chances are your rope is out of the bag intertwined around some death wood waiting for the next unsuspecting paddler.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

How did you lose your bag on a swim? Was it not properly secured? Did your entire outfitting rip out?


----------

